# Self Litter! (New post update, with HOPPER pics!)



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

My self litter arrived 7 days ago, last Saturday. So now that they're starting to get fuzz, I decided to show them off! Mommy is a recessive yellow that carries P/p, and carries no recessive spotting. Daddy is a pied agouti-based argente, that carries black.

A few group shots:
















Starting to form there little baby line:









Little boys:









Little girls. A nanny culled the other girl, she was fawn, I was going to keep her  And the lighter colored one has bite marks from nanny trying to kill her too. I retired that nanny from her duties! 









I think these are either really dark agouti selfs or black selfs:

















I think these might be recessive yellow!

















Here are the little dove self bucks:

















And, last but not least, my little fawn buck:


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

The ones I marked as "could be recessive yellow", they look recessive yellow to you right? I want to know so I can tell if my buck carries e/e.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, argente is pink eyed agouti. (father) the mother you say "carries dove" (so she carries black, and also has the pink eye gene). So you will have to wait for the fur to grow in on the yellow ones to where you can see if the under coat is blue/grey (argente) or not (recessive yellow).


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I know their eyes are black.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty bunch of babies! Are some of them satin? To me the dark ones look agouti, and the ones you marked as recessive yellow look the same as my RY babies, so I think you're fairly accurate.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

tikmio said:


> Well I know their eyes are black.


That last one?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That last one does appear to have pink eyes, while the two you mark as RY have black eyes. RY can produce both red (black-eyed) and fawn (pink-eyed). Given the argente dad, though, I would assume your pale yellow baby could be either argente or recessive yellow. You won't be able to tell for sure until it's older.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

No! I'm talking about the RYs! The dove and fawn obviously have pink eyes...


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
But the last one might not be fawn, it could just as easily be argente. You won't be able to tell until it's fur comes in more.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OK, so mommy had a culling spree. Now all I have is two bucks. The Fawn and one of the RY's. They are hoppers now and there all over the place! I loved this litter and Frannie's is a good breeder, and has nice babies so I plan on breeding her again in the future.

Here is the Fawn buck. I have not checked his under coat very well so, he could be Argente.

























Here's the recessive yellow. Not sure why his top looks SO dark. Almost agouti...
















I trust my dog to much, lol.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Is there any way that the 'RY' buck could be Brindle? Otherwise, why would he have such a dark brown 'over coat'?


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I think you are really asking for trouble putting those babies on the feet of a dog. Not only do you risk them being eaten by the dog but the smell of the dog isn't going to go down well with Mum she seems like a sensitive doe being that she culled off a vast number of them previously I personally really wouldnt take the risk.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, no the mom that culled all those babies is gone in a different cage now. She was actually a nanny sort of (Sophie), but had some of her babies together with the other mom (Frannie). Frannie is there REAL mom, lol. Sophie's babies are all culled but one, and the one is fostered off with Frannie, and Start. I trust my dog, she's more scared of the mice than they are of her, :lol:. And Frannie, or Start didn't even care. Even if they did stop giving him milk, or decided to abandon him, he can eat on his own anyways. Thatnk for your concern


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

tikmio said:


> Is there any way that the 'RY' buck could be Brindle? Otherwise, why would he have such a dark brown 'over coat'?


Its just a sooty ry.

And the dog idea was foolhearty.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, nothing happened... I'm glad though, thank you for warning me. Thanks, sooty RY.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, I'm just starting to try and figure out what Stride (daddy of this litter, and one of my bucks) carries... Well I know he carries RY, lol.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

someone explain a RY to me, argente is pink eyed agouti, dove it pink eyed black! What the hell lol?!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

mousery_girl said:


> someone explain a RY to me, argente is pink eyed agouti, dove it pink eyed black! What the hell lol?!


recessive yellow is a recessive gnee (e/e) which created a yellow mouse. The eye colour is not affected by e/e, but you can add on p/p (pink eye) and create a pink eyed RY


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Like these:

They are recessive yellow based fawn, i.e. e/e p/p


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice mice moustress!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

so RY is basically a yellow mouse that has no name  anything that isn't a fawn, red, champagne etc?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

RY is recessive yellow (as opposed to lethal yellow Ay or viable yellow Avy), which in NMC standards is called Red as a black-eyed mouse and Fawn as a pink-eyed mouse. Champagne is unrelated, being pink-eyed chocolate. Other standards have colors like Gold or Apricot that can also be produced with RY. The reason lots of folks call RY mice RY or yellow rather than Red is simply that most RY mice here in the states don't have the rich red color that Ay Reds can have. Some people think this is because the e gene is inferior, while others suggest that it is because e/e mice don't have all the great modifiers that have been bred into Ay mice over many, many generations of show breeding.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Interesting...


----------

